# 189 - Getting message that some evidence/ doc are missing while submitting applicatio



## Ravinderpuri (Aug 20, 2018)

HI All,

While submitting 189 application in Immi account, I am getting message that some required evidence is not provided even though I have uploaded document for each sub-sections -
Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.
Explain why evidence cannot be provided at this time

Since message does not explicitly mentioned the missing document, so not sure why this message is displayed

Appreciate some help/pointer for this above issue if any have faced recently.

Regards
Ravinder


----------



## lagxen (May 21, 2017)

I've got that same message too despite having all requested documents submitted. I solved it with go back to the very first of the application and click next up to the final page, the message was no longer appear for me and allowed me to submit


Ravinderpuri said:


> HI All,
> 
> While submitting 189 application in Immi account, I am getting message that some required evidence is not provided even though I have uploaded document for each sub-sections -
> Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ravinderpuri (Aug 20, 2018)

Thanks for the comments. Tried today morning and didn’t get any message again.


----------



## rupaliband (Sep 27, 2021)

Ravinderpuri said:


> HI All,
> 
> While submitting 189 application in Immi account, I am getting message that some required evidence is not provided even though I have uploaded document for each sub-sections -
> Not all required evidence has been provided. The department strongly recommends that all required evidence be provided before submitting to assist in processing the application.
> ...


Hello even im receiving the same error while filling visa 600...any solution?


----------



## rupaliband (Sep 27, 2021)

Hello even im receiving the same error while filling visa 600...any solution?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rupaliband said:


> Hello even im receiving the same error while filling visa 600...any solution?


Check from the list which important document you are missing 
Cheers


----------

